# Do I need a permit to move part of my fence a few feet?



## Drywallhelp (Jul 22, 2011)

I was going to install a hedge to block cars views from the street of my backyard, then I realized I could move up my section of the fence facing the street to match my neighbors a few feet forward. The part I'd move is totally on my side and once I install the hedge no one will probably even knew I moved the fence up. Its in FL, what do you guys think? It is not even clear on the original fence permit where this fence is on my side of the house, it just pays more attention to the lot lines between homes.
Thanks!
:jester:


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

This is totally a local question. You can call the building dept. and ask, without giving them your address. Of course, when it comes to setbacks, you can do whatever you want until you get caught.


----------



## Drywallhelp (Jul 22, 2011)

It is definitely really set back, the neighbors is further up than mine and its the same lot/house. I will call like you said, I have pulled permits before but this one is under time constraint and a last minute adjustment. Thanks


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

It's a rare fence that will stand up to being moved.

Permits or no... I'd suggest building a new section where you want the change to be.
And then removing the old section you don't want there anymore.

hth


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Guess we have more freedom than you. We don't need a permit for a fence.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

We need permits for things that don't even really get inspected. Roof permit? yep, and all they do is drive by to see it is complete. Water heater replacement? Yep, and they will fine you if they see the old heater by the curb and you didn't pull a permit.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't need a permit for any of that. Homeowners can even wire and do the plumbing in their own houses. No permit or inspection needed. In the rural areas here, you can build a house with no inspections or permits except for the federal permit for a septic tank.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

My sister, who also lives in a Chicago suburb, wanted to put a low dividing fence between her and her neighbors. HOA just plain wouldn't allow it period. Here in rural Missouri we can do pretty much anything we want. 
Definitely a local issue.

Edited to add: Don't know how it is with city lots, but my understanding is in many rural areas if a fence is in place for X number of years it is considered the property line no matter what a survey may show. Keep in mind you may be creating questions or confusion down the road if it doesn't follow your property line.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Drywallhelp said:


> I was going to install a hedge to block cars views from the street of my backyard, then I realized I could move up my section of the fence facing the street to match my neighbors 12'. The part I'd move is totally on my side and once I install the hedge no one will probably even knew I moved the fence up. Its in FL, what do you guys think? It is not even clear on the original fence permit where this fence is on my side of the house, it just pays more attention to the lot lines between homes.
> Thanks!
> :jester:


Check with your town. There are many specific ordnances that vary per locations. There may also be minimum set backs and/or town specifics according to street and road locations (set backs), means of egress, etc. etc.

Example: Your neighbor's fence may be grandfathered-in for its location. Newer ordnances may prohibit you from doing the same. 

So, again: Check with your town. They will also want to see a plot map to be able to see what are you are speaking about.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Good fences make good neighbors.


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

*Permits*

I agree with the one who suggested that you check with the local authorities. Of course ... "for a friend". Where I am, rural Alberta, Canada, I have to go through the County. They have changed rulling over the years and a permit is required for almost everything. We have had "Discussions" as I feel it simply is a means for the County to gain more revenue. Anyway, be careful, if you don't abide by the rules it could be costly. I also agree tyhat a new fence would be better than moving an old structure that is in the ground and the avove surface part has seen a lot of weather over the years. May not last too much longer.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

here we don't need permit, I asked as I just built mine this summer. There are a few regulation. No higher then 6feet from front of house back, and no higher than 4feet around the front of the house. Inspector even said as long as nobody complains it doesn't really matter, as the process is complaint driven.


----------

